# Help LR/Mogrify



## BH1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am having a little trouble installing export templates from LRQueen's website into LR2. I have downloaded, unzipped, and placed the 2 files (Export Templates Mogrify and ‘Watermarks’)in my export preset folder as listed in the instructions. I get “can’t use post-production action” and then the link back to timothy’s website. I must have done something wrong and wondering. 

Thanks

Victoria - I thought to post here for global help. I have followed Tim's instructions to install LR/Mogrify, and also the Mogrify program as I am on windows. Nothing shows in the post-processing


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you install LR/Mogrify or LR2/Mogrify? The former is for Lightroom version 1.x, the latter for version 2.x.


----------



## breyman (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Agreed. You'll need to install LR2/Mogrify for it to work. It is a plugin that you install through Lightroom's Plugin manager.
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify.php

As you're on Windows, you'll also need to install ImageMagick (at the link above).

It sounds like you probably already did install (but you'll need to confirm that you installed by the plugin and ImageMagick)

Also, you'll need to configure the plugin to point to the Mogrify executable installed along with ImageMagick for things to work properly. 

Honestly, it's a bit of a hassle, but once you have it running, you won't be able to live without it.

If you have any other troubles, feel free to message me or post them here and I can walk you through the install.


----------



## BH1 (Aug 20, 2009)

It says LR/Mogrify so I must have missed and put on the wrong version. I will change it and see if that is the problem. Thanks, so far.
Brian


----------



## BH1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I did get imagemagick installed last night and THANKS for the huge help. At least 4 hours spent and light a moth to a flame I uploaded the LR/Mogrify version instead of LR2 that was above it. I missed seeing the 2 and went to the latest version under it.   

Awesome - by the way and payment is in order for sure.
Brian


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad it all worked out! Show some results if you like.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news Brian!


----------



## BH1 (Aug 23, 2009)

halfje -  Here is a link for my finished product.

Regards,
brian

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/8'65'1/'#7446'79


----------



## mississippu (Jun 21, 2014)

breyman said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Agreed. You'll need to install LR2/Mogrify for it to work. It is a plugin that you install through Lightroom's Plugin manager.
> http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify.php
> ...


http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...357-I-can-not-export-JPG-with-LrMogrify-in-LR


----------

